# Titanium Heaters?



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

Anybody here have experience with titanium heaters? What would be a good brand to get? Seems to be a big range in the prices. For a 300 watt with controller I found anywhere from $40 to $200. Any advice?


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

I just saw one at Aprils!!
With external digital controller. 300W


----------

